# Woodstove Photos



## goblin (Nov 14, 2007)

Lets see photos of your woodstove. This is a big (3'x3'x2' deep) old (1970's) Arrow freestanding woodstove made from 1/4" thick steel plate. Irreplaceable as far as I'm concerned. There's also a screen (lower left leaning against stove) that replaces the door for viewing the flames. (Yeah, it's dirty  and uses an oven thermometer sitting on top to gauge heat output.....but boy can it put out the heat.)


----------



## jrclen (Nov 14, 2007)

Not exactly a wood stove but it does keep me cutting and splitting wood. My wife talked me into installing this in time for last winter. It works great.


----------



## slofr8 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hearthstone (Heritage)
Choc. Lab (Diesel)


----------



## wistattman (Nov 15, 2007)

This a the photo of my Woodstock Soapstone Palladian wood stove. It was taken before it was fired up for the first time in our house (photo for insurance company). The stove was manufactured in 1994 and I purchased it used in 2003.

The stove is in our basement family room and it heats our 2600 SF (basement & main level combined) 3 bedroom ranch home approx 95% of the time. In the extreme cold, the NG furnace has to kick on to assist. We had a cold air return (white vent near the ceiling behind to stove) piped into our NG furnace. Turn on the blower for the NG furnace and it distributes the heat from the basement throughout the house. If we didn't have that, we would roast in our family room.


Gary


----------



## wood4heat (Nov 15, 2007)

This is a pic of my daugter decorating our Christmas tree if front of our new Lopi stove last year. The unfinished sheet rock on the left is where an old Fisher stove was. It was too big for the room and the brick backdrop was dated so we took it out and put this in. Last spring I finished the sheet rock and replaced the trim around the window and along the floor. Having the stove in the corner makes the room a lot more useable and the rock work looks so much better than the funky old brick!

Does anyone else have a Lopi stove or are they a PNW thing? They're a great stove made in Washington but I havn't ever seen them mentioned here.


----------



## Thekees (Nov 15, 2007)

THis is mine. Developed by the university to get a high effective stove.
it promised to get 90 percent. It has a capacitiy of 9 kw. Burning 10 cubic meters wood in per winter. Heats up very well. 8-10 blocks a evening is enough to put me in my T shirt all winter (and my girlfriend too...) It has concrete (therman) walls, and a afterbruner in it (no kidding).


----------



## stipton (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice place wood4heat. I would feel better if you put a faceplate on that outlet by your burner so your Christmas tree helper won't get shocked.


----------



## wood4heat (Nov 15, 2007)

stipton said:


> Nice place wood4heat. I would feel better if you put a faceplate on that outlet by your burner so your Christmas tree helper won't get shocked.



Yeah thanks, I put a grey outdoor style outlet with the flippy covers in there. That one wasn't hooked up, I had the wires capped and put the old outlet back on just to keep the curious out of it.


----------



## Log Splitter (Nov 15, 2007)

The sell Lopi's in Texas, Wood4heat, and in Michigan as well. Here's my Revere insert....


----------



## Fishcapades (Nov 15, 2007)

Im from Michigan and have a Lopi insert also.

I gota question for you guys though how do you keep your windows so clean?

Carl


----------



## wood4heat (Nov 15, 2007)

Fishcapades said:


> Im from Michigan and have a Lopi insert also.
> 
> I gota question for you guys though how do you keep your windows so clean?
> 
> Carl



I dunno, dry wood maybe. If I load it up and choke it down for an all night burn it sometimes gets smokey but a couple logs and wide open throttle cleans it up.


----------



## wistattman (Nov 15, 2007)

I keep the glass clean on my woodstove by using a 00000 size (super fine) steel wool pad. Doesn't scratch the glass. 

The most hardware or paint stores would carry it.

Gary


----------



## Sylvatica (Nov 15, 2007)

I love JØTUL stoves, they are a combination of efficient technology and the classic design of fine furniture. And enamel is the ONLY way to go. 

Castine, single door w/ short leg kit:


----------



## D Mc (Nov 15, 2007)

Some fine and efficient looking stoves, but where do you put the turkey?

Heartland Oval, actually desgined the house around it. Have never turned on the electric backup heat (live in Montana with -20 to -30 temps). Heats 1634 sq ft with ease (have to be careful or have to open windows at night to cool off). 

Don't even own a regular cook stove, this does the job all year long.

Never have to worry about what to do with extra wood.

D Mc and S Mc


----------



## FLCM (Nov 15, 2007)

Here's my Jotul C 450 Kennebec. I can't believe how much more efficient it is than my old BlackBart insert.


----------



## wampum (Nov 15, 2007)

D MC, beautiful stove,have a heartland gas stove looks a lot like your wood stove.One year put a rack on top of our Fisher put the turkey on top in the roaster turned out pretty good.Looks like yours would do a better job though.


----------



## ASEMASTER (Nov 15, 2007)

*way to big*

this Harman tl200 is to big for my 1900 sq ft house but it's the best rated that I could find in this area 5/16 plate steel with an after burner the only draw back is it has no auto draft. I used astainless chimmney liner for the pipe inside to a metalbestos up to the outside. 
I used 5 full cords last winter in centeral Vermont.


----------



## Sylvatica (Nov 15, 2007)

TreeCo, don't you appreciate the JØTUL ash clean-out system? What a great feature. 

Does your 3CB have it? I also have a smaller JØTUL, the Nordic F100 QT, which does not have the ash clean-out. BUT, I bought it anyway since it has one of the best fire views of any stove of its small size.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Nov 16, 2007)

Fishcapades said:


> Im from Michigan and have a Lopi insert also.
> 
> I gota question for you guys though how do you keep your windows so clean?
> 
> Carl



A very strong solution of Ammonia and water (about 50/50). Spray it on and wipe it off like you normally would cleaning any glass. You may want to be sure that the glass is not so hot so you don't crack it.


----------



## Log Splitter (Nov 16, 2007)

Fishcapades said:


> Im from Michigan and have a Lopi insert also.
> 
> I gota question for you guys though how do you keep your windows so clean?
> 
> Carl



I burn well seasoned wood and the glass stays clean. Sometimes the end of a really long piece will be right up next to the glass, and when that happens I do get a small area of buildup on the glass. A good hot fire will usually clean it off, but I do have a bottle of Clear Flame that I use on occasion if I want to really polish the glass.

The reason I knew they sold Lopi's in MI is that we have relatives in Buchanan. They use a Lopi to heat their log cabin, so I bought one since if they could heat their place in MI with one I figured I'd not have a problem in TX.


----------



## CharlieG (Nov 16, 2007)

Sylvatica,

What kind of piping was used in your Jotul application. And what are the dimensions of the fireplace the stove was placed into. My Dad prefers the look of a stove set out a little versus the insert "look". Just looking for real world info on installation/use, before we start on his home improvement project. Thanks.


----------



## goblin (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, a lot of really modern woodburners in those photos. Does anybody own a Franklin woodstove? Had one in the 70's and it was a real nice solid unit. Weighed a ton too.


----------



## Sylvatica (Nov 16, 2007)

CharlieG,

The Castine has a Ventinox stainless RVK-6 oval rear vent kit. It goes up something like 5', into the flue tiles. That fireplace has its flue straight up and centered.

The little Nordic has a 6" round stainless elbow into 10' of heavy stainless 6" round pipe. The install was a pain. You'll notice that since the flue immediately goes off to the right, unfortunately the pipe must go up at an angle and the elbow is canted. Ugly, but it works. I had no choice but to take the sawzall and remove the mount for the rachet of the damper plate

Fireplace firebox dimensions: 30" h. 35" w. 19" deep. 18" stone hearth forward of firebox. Castine fit partially inside box, but only w/ short leg kit installed.


----------



## Sylvatica (Nov 16, 2007)

Another shot of my Castine, as it relates to the fireplace. Just enough protrusion forward to throw heat, show off its casting work, but not get in the way.


----------



## PA Plumber (Nov 16, 2007)

Pacific Energy Summit. About 3 1/2 weeks old. Very happy with it so far.


----------



## Vangellis (Nov 16, 2007)

This is an Olix air-flo that burns wood or coal. They are/were produced in Bath, N.Y. in the lower Fingerlakes region. Does anybody know if they are still in business. We bought this around the mid 1980's. Only thing I need is a new blower. 

Thanks, Kevin


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Nov 16, 2007)

*Update on cleaning solution*



NYCHA FORESTER said:


> A very strong solution of Ammonia and water (about 50/50). Spray it on and wipe it off like you normally would cleaning any glass. You may want to be sure that the glass is not so hot so you don't crack it.



I found the secret formula.

1/2 cup ammonia
1/4 cup Vinegar
1 Quart Water


----------



## Vangellis (Nov 17, 2007)

NYCHA FORESTER said:


> I found the secret formula.
> 
> 1/2 cup ammonia
> 1/4 cup Vinegar
> 1 Quart Water



I use Easy Off oven cleaner. Does a great job.


Kevin


----------



## Ductape (Nov 17, 2007)

*Out with the old...... in with the new !*

Coincidentally, i just purchased a new Vermont Casting Defiant. For several years we have used a Vermont Castings Resolute and it was worked very well. In the past two winters, we have only burned about a hundred gallons of oil per winter..... the furnace generally kicks on in the middle of the night, or mid-day when we are at work. However, with a hundred and thirty++ year old house with original windows..... i figured bigger would be better. I have read recently of people complaining about VC stoves.... though i'm not exactly sure what the complaints are. I figured since we liked the old one so well, might as well stick with them. I looked at the Jotuls, and they have a great reputation...... but how the heck do you guys live without a top loading door???? I can pack it full before bed, and not worry about using kindling in the morning. I figure i'll put the red resolute on craigslist or ebay this week.


----------



## wobdee (Nov 18, 2007)

Woodstock Fireview. Best stove I ever had. Heats my 1800 sq ft and gives me 10-12 hr burns easily. Cut my firewood consumption down 1/4 from my previous Hearthstone Homestead. Love the soapstone warmth.


----------



## wobdee (Nov 18, 2007)

wistattman said:


> This a the photo of my Woodstock Soapstone Palladian wood stove. It was taken before it was fired up for the first time in our house (photo for insurance company). The stove was manufactured in 1994 and I purchased it used in 2003.
> 
> The stove is in our basement family room and it heats our 2600 SF (basement & main level combined) 3 bedroom ranch home approx 95% of the time. In the extreme cold, the NG furnace has to kick on to assist. We had a cold air return (white vent near the ceiling behind to stove) piped into our NG furnace. Turn on the blower for the NG furnace and it distributes the heat from the basement throughout the house. If we didn't have that, we would roast in our family room.
> 
> ...



Nice stove, but I believe it is a Woodstock Keystone not the Palladian. Have you had to replace the catalyst yet?


----------



## perkins6354 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Hearthstone Heritage*

Our Hearthstone Heritage, vented out back into an old fireplace location. We relined the chimney with stainless flex and poured Thermix (insulation/concrete) around it. I closed off the fire place with rock and filled that in with Thermix. Also added a fresh air inlet from outside to the woodstove. The insulated liner and fresh air setup helped a ton compared to just venting it up into the old fireplace chimney opening.


----------



## wampum (Nov 18, 2007)

Wobee,got the same stove,even the same color 2 years ago.Drove to New Hampshire to get it.Love the stove.My only complaint is I wish it had a better handle on the fire door,so you didn't have to use that little forked tool.Definately burns less wood.


----------



## wobdee (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of the door either, i wish it was a little bigger and had some kind of spring loaded lever. I don't use the tool, I just got use to using welders gloves. Guess it's kind of a good thing safety wise.


----------



## country boy (Nov 18, 2007)

here is a pic of the stove i built for the shop still needs some finishing touches. nothing fancy but it gets the job done


----------



## wistattman (Nov 19, 2007)

wobdee said:


> Nice stove, but I believe it is a Woodstock Keystone not the Palladian. Have you had to replace the catalyst yet?



Actually you are correct on the newer stoves are a keystone. My stove was manufactured in 1994 and the serial number plate on the stove states palladian as the model. Woodstock told me that after my woodstove was manufactured, they changed model names. 

I had to replace the catalyst before I fired it up. The person that I bought the stove from, stated the catalyst was about 4 years old and needed to be replaced. Then I replaced it again this year. My wife got a little carried away with some super dry wood last season. She had the top of of the stove at 450 degrees which was extremely hard on the catalyst causing it to become very brittle and start falling apart. Hopefully we won't have that happen again.

Gary


----------



## Al Smith (Nov 19, 2007)

This is a glass doored Lopi that evidently has been adapted for an insert with the addition of a forced air jacket around the rear and partial sides.It will flat run you out of the room if you fire it hard,lots of heat in this one.

The two chrome lamps are original Coleman table lamps,circa pre 1925.


----------



## bmwbj (Nov 19, 2007)

My 4 Year old VC intrepid II


----------



## myzamboni (Nov 19, 2007)

Jotul F3 CB with Brushed Stainless non-combustible wall


----------



## njtuna (Nov 21, 2007)

*fireplace xtordinair*

this is our fireplace xtrordinair 36 elite. have had it for a year and a half. it heats the house very well. 2200sf


----------



## iCreek (Nov 25, 2007)

*My new woodstove install*

We are not finished, should be in a few weeks. Just installed a used Hardy H2 that was in the family. We have another H2 at my father inlaws and brother inlaw has a Hardy H4. I hear they like the wood, but they have had good luck with them and don't seem to use more than other outdoor wood stoves around here. Have to insert the heat exchanger in the duct work, and hook up my AIC water to water exchanger for our domestic water. So plumbing and some electric and we are done.... Can't wait to beat the propane bills.












A few weeks ago we had this....







iCreek
Mid-Missouri


----------



## iCreek (Nov 25, 2007)

The others (inlaws) have both if them in the open, with wood stacked kind of close. My thoughts are to stack wood along the sides to block the wind, but to leave it open for now. I know you have to be careful with stacking wood to close, this one caused a fire in one of the wood piles, and that is how I ended up with it, insurance settled, new outer skin. Then my brother inlaw built a new shop and need to get the bigger H4, so I got this one.

iCreek
Mid-Missouri


----------



## curdy (Nov 28, 2007)

Regency Insert.


----------



## iCreek (Nov 28, 2007)

*nice insert*

curdy, that is one nice insert.... I really like that setup.


----------



## curdy (Nov 29, 2007)

iCreek said:


> curdy, that is one nice insert.... I really like that setup.



Thanks! Bought it used for $150 from someone changing over to gas. Yeah, I still grin when I think about it! I save that ever month I heat with it.


----------



## Ken05 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Whats this one?*

This woodstove was converted into a furnace by the previous owner of my home. I have been there since '95. Anyone know what it is? I have no clue.


----------



## sawjo (Nov 20, 2008)

My Dutchwest Cast Medium non-Cat hard at work keeping my 2000 sqft home warm. This will be my 3rd season. We burn approx 5 to 6 cords of New England hardwood a season and keep it going 24/7. Stove will easily do a 9 to 10 hour burn.


----------



## cord arrow (Nov 20, 2008)

Old school buck insert...couldn't be happier. 12 years on the current blower.

Sits square in the middle of the house...any stove would shine in this location.

When that mass of bricks gets warm...it stays that way all day & night.


----------



## NJPATRIOT (Nov 20, 2008)

*Great Thread*

I really enjoy seeing what everyone else is using out there. I have an RSF OPEL insert. It runs flush with the wall and has a gravity vent to the room upstairs that is controlled by a damper. It has a very powerful blower that keeps the house very warm. My trusted wife keeps it burning all day long. I holds a burn for up to 8 hours. When it is really cold around Jan. and Feb. I drink 3 glasses of water before bed so when I wake up about 4 hours after bed and fill'er up to keep reallly hot through the morning. I am very happy with this brand.


----------



## dwinch53 (Nov 20, 2008)

Well here is my wood heater, it is a fire chief wood/coal furnace...sits in my basement and works great..centrally located with even heat distribution..DW


----------



## adamc (Nov 20, 2008)

Alrighty then,

Since others have posted insert pics, here is my Fireplacextrodinair 33 elite. It does a great job heating my 1200sf dormered cape and looks great too!

Adam


----------



## hausfire (Nov 20, 2008)

I just use a coarse terry cloth towel and some water to remove the stain on the glass. if you put water on it it will soften and then it is easier to remove


----------



## TallElf (Nov 20, 2008)

Vangellis said:


> I use Easy Off oven cleaner. Does a great job.
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin



Also gives you that Lemon fresh scent...


----------



## Richard_ (Nov 20, 2008)

Pacific Energy , Pacific model


----------



## WidowMaker (Nov 20, 2008)

D Mc said:


> Some fine and efficient looking stoves, but where do you put the turkey?
> 
> Heartland Oval, actually desgined the house around it. Have never turned on the electric backup heat (live in Montana with -20 to -30 temps). Heats 1634 sq ft with ease (have to be careful or have to open windows at night to cool off).
> 
> ...




=====


That's one good looking stove. 

I'm surprized it heats the whole house @ those temps...must be one hellofa insulation package...


----------



## Janjac (Nov 21, 2008)

And here is one from Morsoe 6,5kwhttp://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=82341&stc=1&d=1227248315


----------



## Janjac (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm i'll try again Morsoe stove from Dk


----------



## Janjac (Nov 21, 2008)

Ups like a football field sorry, well i have to learn:censored: :monkey:


----------



## Caz (Nov 21, 2008)

My Century Hearth.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Nov 21, 2008)

Caz said:


> My Century Hearth.



Wood pile is convenient........  

Shari


----------



## jcrenfrow (Nov 21, 2008)

Caz said:


> My Century Hearth.QUOTE]
> Wow how long does your indoor wood pile last? I wood do the same but the wife would kill me


----------



## Caz (Nov 21, 2008)

jcrenfrow said:


> Caz said:
> 
> 
> > My Century Hearth.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## tatra805 (Nov 21, 2008)

Here is my Jotul F8 















The brick chimney is a copy of the old style flemish chimney which was double side and was build up till the rooftop. People used to smoke their meat inside this chimney. You could actually walk in it.

My parents have such and it was a great thing as a kid to go up to hang the hams and bacon to smoke it. 

It was also a great time when having a chimney fire. You have to imagine a coned space of 9x9 feet floor surface with glowing walls..... 

Anyway, we copied this design just to add some brick, which keeps radiating heat for more than 24 hours. great in start of burning season when you dont burn continue.

The F8 is now heating 2x 120m2 (2floor) with central heating switched off and outside temps of -3 celcius and keeps a 23 celcius temp at half throttle...

Very happy.


----------



## Richard_ (Nov 21, 2008)

Pacific Energy , Pacific model , first pics were too small


----------



## mini14 (Nov 22, 2008)

NYCHA FORESTER u mix ammonia with vinegar, acid and base, they neutralize each other.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Nov 22, 2008)

Here's my two stoves. 1st is a 1909 Glenwood C cookstove in the kitchen and the other is a Jotul down at the other end of the house.


----------



## InTheRockies (Nov 22, 2008)

Here's my Century. It may not look very large, but it heats my small house well.


----------



## iowawoodcutter (Nov 22, 2008)

NYCHA FORESTER said:


> A very strong solution of Ammonia and water (about 50/50). Spray it on and wipe it off like you normally would cleaning any glass. You may want to be sure that the glass is not so hot so you don't crack it.



I use regular windex and it works fine.


----------



## Olix (Nov 22, 2008)

*Olix Air-Flo WoodStoves Official Info*



Vangellis said:


> This is an Olix air-flo that burns wood or coal. They are/were produced in Bath, N.Y. in the lower Fingerlakes region. Does anybody know if they are still in business. We bought this around the mid 1980's. Only thing I need is a new blower.
> 
> Thanks, Kevin
> 
> ...


----------



## jwfirebird (Nov 22, 2008)

this is my stove, i have no idea what it is. maybe someone on this site knows. it is likely fairly old because my mother had it before me and she said my grandfather had it before her. its currently just for looks because i have a surefire wood furnace down stairs.


----------



## WVwoodsman (Nov 23, 2008)

jwfirebird: I believe that woodstove is a Franklin or a Vogelzang, but don't know of the particular model. My girlfriends nephew has one in his garage and it heats quite well.


----------



## jwfirebird (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks, i remember when my mom had it in her kitchen it would heat most of the first floor. thats one reason why i probably wont hook it up to the chimney and use it until my youngin' gets out of the clumsy stage.

i took a closer look at it and apparently it is a Martin-King 98-1830. it seems there arent many others because google doesnt turn up much other than the company was bought out a few years ago.


----------



## 046 (Nov 23, 2008)

there was one for sale in NY... ad expired which usually mean they didn't sell it... 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Olix+Air-Flo+site:craigslist.org&btnG=Search

do a search on internet cache... they may still have it



Olix said:


> Vangellis said:
> 
> 
> > This is an Olix air-flo that burns wood or coal. They are/were produced in Bath, N.Y. in the lower Fingerlakes region. Does anybody know if they are still in business. We bought this around the mid 1980's. Only thing I need is a new blower.
> ...


----------



## delaneydoc (Jan 31, 2009)

*Should I buy used Jotul 3CB*

Restore (Habitat for Humanity resale store) has a Jotul 3CB for $650. I am new to wood stoves, have heard Jotuls are good. I live in a modular home with about 1300 square feet in the downstairs where I would want most of the heat to go.
Is this a good deal? is the size sufficient? I have an oil furnace now and could use both if this isn't big enough; or should I just bite the bullet and buy new?
thanks for your help!


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jan 31, 2009)

delaneydoc said:


> Restore (Habitat for Humanity resale store) has a Jotul 3CB for $650. I am new to wood stoves, have heard Jotuls are good. I live in a modular home with about 1300 square feet in the downstairs where I would want most of the heat to go.
> Is this a good deal? is the size sufficient? I have an oil furnace now and could use both if this isn't big enough; or should I just bite the bullet and buy new?
> thanks for your help!



Yep Jotul's are a great stove. It will heat 1300 but if that's just the downstairs you'll need too help it with some overhead fans or something too keep the heat downstairs.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's a picture of my Quadra-Fire Bodega Bay...


----------



## atvdave (Jan 31, 2009)

Lopi freedombay insert keeping me warm..


----------



## K7NUT (Jan 31, 2009)

OK, it took me awhile too get my web site settings on the new desk top, so I thought I would chime in with the house wood stove for now. I can post the shop set-up later.:spam: <BR>
<BR>
<img src="http://mcallisterdrywall.com/AS/1-31-2009/stove.JPG">


----------



## grampakev (Jan 31, 2009)

Zodiac, I remember my parents having a glenwood stove, cooked in it all the time. I remember my farther used to get the top lids where you load the wood beat red and my mother screaming at him. My mouther used to keep peanuts in a tray on the far side just enough to keep them warm. I think about them days when ever i see those stoves. thank you. kevin


----------



## deer slayer (Jan 31, 2009)

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d50/dc12fd/basement7.jpg
jotul f 400 w/new 460, cell phone pic. so far happy with the jotul.


----------



## maplemeister (Jan 31, 2009)

*My Old Reliable Tempwood*

Here is my Tempwood downdrafter. I use about 5 cord per winter and the propane furnace does not come on unless I am out of town. House is a 24 x 40 ranch style so I am happy with this little heater. 


Maplemeister:


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's a stove that's been in Our family's homestead since the early 1900's. It's a Favorite Parlor Furnace model 20. I can remember my grandparents burning coal in it for years. Viewing windows are Mica.






Been heating for 6 years now with a Central Boiler SCL5648SB and it's in the building. Never liked the idea of standing in the rain and can hold a whole seasons supply of wood inside....dry. Building is 20' X 20' and the only thing I'd change is make the building a little bigger


----------



## IdahoPanhandle (Jan 31, 2009)

Here is the only photo I have of our Vermont Castings Catalyst stove...

Taken prior to buying the home a few years ago






So far, it have proven to be sufficient to heat a 2800 square foot home, and routinely provides 8-10 hour burn times using soft woods.


----------



## myzamboni (Jan 31, 2009)

iowawoodcutter said:


> I use regular windex and it works fine.



I crumple up a paper towel and dap in on the wet sink bottom. Cleans the glass wonderfully. If you cannot get your glass clean via this method, you are not burning hot enough or not burning properly seasoned wood. (this coming from a pine-burner)


----------



## MishMouse (Feb 1, 2009)

Here is a picture of my TL-300.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Feb 1, 2009)

Kevin, I like the OWB inside the garage like that! If I ever get one I'll do the same in my barn. Woods in there, so why not the rig too!


----------



## Troy G (Feb 1, 2009)

*Here's Mine*

Regency 2400 with airmate and fan. Door is dirty from having some longer logs a little too close to the glass.


----------



## MtnHermit (Feb 1, 2009)

*Another Regency*






An 11 YO Regency 2100. The flue goes straight up to and through the roof, ~24' in total.


----------



## woodfloors (Feb 1, 2009)

Vermont Castings Resolute (vintage 1985) on Slate tiles. Bought it last year for $300 off of craigslist from a nice old man who was switching over to a gas stove. Installed it myself--all told I spent less than $900. I really like this stove. If anybody knows where to get warming shelves for it, drop me a line.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Glenwood Modern Oak 116*

View attachment 261408


Here's my latest acquisition. It's a 1907 Glenwood Modern Oak 116 with divided back pipe. It can burn wood but anthracite coal is it's real forte. It's a series match to the Glenwood cookstove in my kitchen also. This thing pumps out serious heat and only needs tending twice a day at 7am amd 7 pm.


----------



## autoimage (Nov 8, 2012)

+1 for the woodstock soapstone fireview...great company pricey but worth it...several years back got a tax credit for buying it, dont know if that still exists


----------



## EXCALIBER (Nov 8, 2012)

Blaze King Ultra King model with cat, after 3 years buring it still suprises me how efficient this stove is. Also do not miss the constant adjusting of the damper, rather enjoy the bi-metal thermostat. Stove negatives: sometimes it overheats the house, due to the firewood dummy falling asleep before turing down the stove, thus waking up to 115 degree house, not fun.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 8, 2012)

*Federal Airtight 288*

Here's mine:











Federal Airtight 288. This big boy handles a 25" log. Can't buy a new one anymore and I'm glad I still own it after 25 years of service.


----------



## aarolar (Nov 8, 2012)

Old Fisher Baby Bear chugging away...


----------



## Laroo (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok here is what I got,






This was built by my brother in about 1986, mine is the third home that it has been in, he built a bit fancier ones for the other two homes and I ended up with the handmedown. It has a heat manifold across the top on the inside, and one on both sides that you can see with the holes for air, with a variable speed blower mounted on the back. It is air tight with a thermostatic air intake. There are over three full sheets (4x8x1/4) of metal in this, it will make you grunt when you move it!!! Keeps my 1500 sq ft ranch toasty, we actually shut the propane supply to the furnace off through the winter.


----------



## sdt7618 (Nov 9, 2012)

Fishcapades said:


> Im from Michigan and have a Lopi insert also.
> 
> I gota question for you guys though how do you keep your windows so clean?
> 
> Carl



Keep your burn nice and hot! Or give it a clean before taking pics:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## owbguy (Nov 9, 2012)

A lot of really nice setups posted.

Here is my Central Boiler 6048 in season 9:





Here is my masonry fireplace:


----------



## curdy (Nov 9, 2012)

Like that this thread has been resurrected. 

2 years ago we bought a farm and moved the woodstove with us. Pic from the old house is on post #46. Our dog wasn't allowed in the room with the stove in the last house because we kept it as a more formal room. She suffered through 4 years of staring at the stove from the stairs. She is VERY happy to be able to finally lay in front of it.

View attachment 261540

View attachment 261541


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Nov 9, 2012)

Curdy,

That second picture is Christmas card worthy! Love it! 

Shari


----------



## greendohn (Nov 9, 2012)

*Cleaning*

take an old rag or crumpled newspaper, get it damp with water, dip it in the ash(cold ash) from the stove and rub into the build up on the doors. Will clean things rite up. I think i got this tip off of AS, a few years ago, it works great.


----------



## KyleOh (Nov 11, 2012)

My garage. Woodchuck model. Something from the 70s I believe. The box was made by my brother. Works excellent.






My house. Hot Blast 1500m. Works great for 1400sq. House was built in 1920, but has had a lot of updates from me in the last 5 years. Still drafty though.


----------



## K7NUT (Nov 12, 2012)

K7NUT said:


> OK, it took me awhile too get my web site settings on the new desk top, so I thought I would chime in with the house wood stove for now. I can post the shop set-up later.:spam: <BR>
> <BR>
> <img src="http://mcallisterdrywall.com/AS/1-31-2009/stove.JPG">



Just thought I'd update, got asked to do some Drywall work on a house some folks bought and for payment, I'm going to take there Blaze King they removed from the front room. It is basically identical to the one I have, but does not have a glass door. I'll get pic's of it soon as I get 'er home. I figured I'd take it as a "back up" since it's already installed in my Manufactured home anyway!?


----------



## kemer (Nov 12, 2012)

Guy's You all have nice setups. When I had my old wood stove in the house I found some old wrought iron and made a safety fence around it to keep the kiddies away from it.I hope a young one never gets too close.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 12, 2012)

kemer said:


> Guy's, you all have nice setups. When I had my old wood stove in the house I found some old wrought iron and made a safety fence around it to keep the kiddies away from it.I hope a young one never gets too close.



The young ones learn fast--as least as fast as my dog, Lady. Retrievers love heat also. opcorn:


----------



## kjp (Nov 12, 2012)

Not sure what kind of stove i have, but it sure is old, not the tightest ive ever seen and definetly not high efficiency, but it keeps me warm.View attachment 262063


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 12, 2012)

*Smells Good*



kjp said:


> Not sure what kind of stove i have, but it sure is old, not the tightest ive ever seen and definetly not high efficiency, but it keeps me warm.View attachment 262063



Ronaldo and I also cook a fabulous breakfast. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 13, 2012)

Wood Doctor said:


> The young ones learn fast--as least as fast as my dog, Lady. Retrievers love heat also. opcorn:



My Lab mix is laying on the upstairs floor directly above the woodstove right now, the long haired mousechaser is in his favorite spot, the corner of the back porch where the floor cantilevers out past the foundation a foot or so, guess he likes it cooler.

I just wish the stove wasn't directly under the hallway. Going over a sprawled out dog is a PITA.


----------



## owbguy (Nov 13, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Going over a sprawled out dog is a PITA.



especially when they are old and cranky.... :tremble:


----------



## kevinlar (Nov 13, 2012)

Pacific Energy Insert, going on my fourth heating season.


----------



## us2bnuts (Nov 13, 2012)

*cleaning your glass the easy way*

I don't know if anyone else has mentioned it yet but the easiest way to clean your glass is with ashes. I will take a wet paper towel and dab it into the ashes then scrub the glass, a dry paper towel then wipes it clean. Simple, easy and cheap way to keep your glass clean.


----------



## cnice_37 (Nov 13, 2012)

kevinlar said:


> Pacific Energy Insert, going on my fourth heating season.



Holy crap - is that from a showroom?


----------



## Ductape (Nov 13, 2012)

cnice_37 said:


> Holy crap - is that from a showroom?



I was thinking the same thing. No bark crud in front of the fireplace, no hair from the dog and cat on the floor, etc. Looks like no one lives there.....


----------



## FatJay (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll have mine straitened up and take a picture. I'm not posting it as it is now after that last one...

And who has their xmas tree up already?? it's not even thanksgiving!


----------



## MotorSeven (Nov 13, 2012)

1986 Hearthstone H1.....right after I re-built it:


----------



## curdy (Nov 13, 2012)

MotorSeven said:


> 1986 Hearthstone H1.....right after I re-built it:



Very nice. What did you have to do to rebuild it? I was thinking of picking up an older Hearthstone a couple of years ago because I really wanted a soapstone stove. I ended up passing because I figured I was better off getting a newer one when the time was right. Do you feel its that much different than the newer ones?


----------



## kevinlar (Nov 13, 2012)

cnice_37 said:


> Holy crap - is that from a showroom?



Was taken last year... I might have vacuumed a little before I took the photo.


----------



## K7NUT (Jan 18, 2013)

kevinlar said:


> Was taken last year... I might have vacuumed a little before I took the photo.



Guys, what you *DON'T* see, are the maids squirting out the front door as he snaps this photo!


----------



## Fatarrow (Jan 18, 2013)

Woodstock Soapstone Company Fireview


View attachment 274142


----------



## MotorSeven (Jan 19, 2013)

curdy said:


> Very nice. What did you have to do to rebuild it? I was thinking of picking up an older Hearthstone a couple of years ago because I really wanted a soapstone stove. I ended up passing because I figured I was better off getting a newer one when the time was right. Do you feel its that much different than the newer ones?



sorry Curdy, I just saw your question. It was missing some parts & had been the victim of a flue fire....1/4" interior baffle had a grapefruit sized hole burned clean through. $250 on CL & about $400ish in parts. The missing parts were more expensive then the damaged ones.


----------



## curdy (Feb 26, 2014)

This thread needs to be resurrected again. Here's a second stove we installed this year...and what a great year to have it with the winter we've had!


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 26, 2014)

curdy said:


> This thread needs to be resurrected again. Here's a second stove we installed this year...and what a great year to have it with the winter we've had!


Thats a beauty for sure! Do you cook on it too?


----------



## curdy (Feb 26, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> Thats a beauty for sure! Do you cook on it too?



Sure do. Just about every meal since installing it Christmas Eve. We really love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo (Feb 27, 2014)

Not a picture of my stove but close. It's a little cold here this morning and I was multi tasking, might have forgot to shut the draft door on my Hotblast. I shut the damper off before taking the pic.


----------



## Jakers (Feb 27, 2014)

wow thats toasty. was anything glowing? with my old cracked up firebox stove i could get the first 6 feet of pipe glowing red to orange. havent had an oopsie with the new hotblast myself yet


----------



## fordracer (Feb 27, 2014)

Fisher Grandma Bear.


----------



## nathon918 (Feb 27, 2014)

cantoo said:


> Not a picture of my stove but close. It's a little cold here this morning and I was multi tasking, might have forgot to shut the draft door on my Hotblast. I shut the damper off before taking the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 336168


 i have a stainless chimney, and i let it get to around 6-700 then shut it down twice a day, (keeps the chimney clean) gets a little noisy though...


----------



## Vermonster (Feb 27, 2014)

curdy said:


> This thread needs to be resurrected again. Here's a second stove we installed this year...and what a great year to have it with the winter we've had!


Awesome cook stove!! Love those things.


----------



## TeeMan (Feb 28, 2014)

I want to install a wood stove. How much smoke do y'all smell with it compared to say an open fireplace?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 28, 2014)

TeeMan said:


> I want to install a wood stove. How much smoke do y'all smell with it compared to say an open fireplace?


Limited experience with an open fireplace, but very little if any smoke or smell in the house with a stove AND a good properly drafting chimney.


----------



## mainewoods (Mar 1, 2014)

No smoke -no smell.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 1, 2014)

mainewoods said:


> View attachment 336519
> No smoke -no smell.


Love that picture, man. Absolutely priceless!


----------



## brenndatomu (Mar 1, 2014)

cantoo said:


> Not a picture of my stove but close. It's a little cold here this morning and I was multi tasking, might have forgot to shut the draft door on my Hotblast. I shut the damper off before taking the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 336168


Looks like the Hotblast lived up to its name!


----------



## GVS (Mar 2, 2014)

mainewoods said:


> View attachment 336519
> No smoke -no smell.


Are you a Red Green fan?


----------



## mainewoods (Mar 2, 2014)

Sure am!


----------



## Poindexter (Mar 4, 2014)

I have two stoves running this year.

First is our EPA cert non-cat. Its an older model, an Ovation 2600 by Country Flame. I have it running good for now, but if I see another one at a garage sale for $10 I'll probably pass. It requires the pumice type firebrick, runs hot enough that the regular clay bricks last about a week. Also, the groove in the door for the gasket is enormous, I end up having to replace the gasket about every six weeks. Also it requires a type II hearth pad at 1.5R, I had to build the hearth up from scratch. 

Its a fine stove otherwise, the medium sized firebox (2.1cf, maybe 2.4cf) is about right for a 1200sqft home as primary heat source if centrally located. But as a non-cat it needs to run WFO, or not run at all. Pic is from the very first burn, the hearth I built hasn't been this clean since. I have run 4.x cords through it so far this year and have less than 30 gallons of ashes in a metal can for fertilizing this year's tomatoes.



I have also been fooling with rocket stoves in the backyard, aka "SBR" or single burn rate stoves in the new EPA regs. This is the outlet stack of a 'pocket rocket', basically a five gallon metal bucket with a foot of 6" SWSP as a feed tube and 4 feet of 4" SWSP as a stack. These (obviously) burn very clean, but keeping the heat in the house instead of sending up the stack is a fertile field of inquiry. The thing sounds like a jet engine when it is running....


----------



## Poindexter (Mar 4, 2014)

This one my grandpa bought used in 1946 when he and his wife moved back to Kansas after he was done building liberty ships in LA during WWII.

It says "Saint Louis, MO" on it somewhere for sure, and I don't remember for sure what all else. The window seems to be thin sheets of Mica, the mineral. I have run both coal and wood in it. In this install the hole in the wall behind it ended up connecting to the cold air intake of the gas furnace in that house so I could run the stove and the blower and have warm air everywhere without running the furnace.

It is not for sale, it's staying in my shop, but I am curious how high an insured value I should put on it.


----------



## stihlfanboy (Mar 4, 2014)

Only pic I have of it, works great. Love you need a tool to open anything on it.


----------



## cat-face timber (Mar 4, 2014)

here is a fire in mine


----------

